# Rotten Sound's Mika Aulto rig/settings?



## Dehumanize (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm dying to find out what equipment this band uses, on stage or in the studio. I can't really find anything after scouring through photos. It looks like they use quite a bit of rack equipment. It's a very raw, HM-2 based sound, but what else is there? Amps, cabs, pickups, pedals, etc...


----------



## Nightcrawler (Jul 24, 2010)

Yeah I'd like to know that too. Ampeg V4 / Peavey VTMs/Supremes and HM-2's could get you close I think.


----------



## Dehumanize (Jul 25, 2010)

I've been trying to get that sound with an Ampeg VH140C and HM2, but can't quite get there. I think Black Breath uses V4s and VTMs in stereo rigs and get an awesome HM2 based Dismember-style sound. What's so magical about those amps that get that tone, while others I've tried can't?


----------



## Nightcrawler (Jul 25, 2010)

Can't say, I've never tried one. Something about that combination I guess that just kills. I will be checking out Rotten Sound in a few months and will do my best to check out the goodies, in between smashing heads.


----------



## Krucifixtion (Jul 26, 2010)

I saw them a few years ago. The guitarist was using a Marshall...can't quite remember what model..possibly an older JMP or Plexi. I couldn't see what if any pedals he had, but a Boss HM-2 would probably do the trick. The bassist was running a tube screamer into his amp to dirty it up as well.


----------



## Krucifixtion (Jul 26, 2010)

Guitarist was using a Gibson SG with I think stock pickups from what I remember.


----------



## Dehumanize (Jul 29, 2010)

Krucifixtion said:


> I saw them a few years ago. The guitarist was using a Marshall...can't quite remember what model..possibly an older JMP or Plexi. I couldn't see what if any pedals he had, but a Boss HM-2 would probably do the trick. The bassist was running a tube screamer into his amp to dirty it up as well.


Thanks man.

He most definitely uses a Boss HM-2. If anybody else some amp or settings information, that would be great.


----------



## petereanima (Jul 30, 2010)

We played with those guys a few months ago, they were using Marshalls (as always, i think), and i'm pretty sure JCMs...800 or 900, cant really say...


----------



## Dehumanize (Jul 31, 2010)

It looks like I should reconsider my aversion to Marshall amps. Thanks, anybody have tips on settings? I assume he's just going HM-2 > Amp, maybe a noise reducer but it's grind, so it's possible he's keeping the feedback. HM-2s are notoriously noisy.


----------



## Krucifixtion (Jul 31, 2010)

I remember seeing vids online of dudes pretty much just maxing every level on the HM-2 for that real buzzy chainsaw tone. If your worried about noise just by an ISP Decimator pedal and put that after it. For amp settings I am not sure. Put everything to 12:00 and start from there. Figure out what exactly you like.


----------



## SYLrules88 (Jul 31, 2010)

which albums tone are you going after? id shoot myself if my tone ever sounded like anything from murderworks or exit. haven't heard their others though.


----------



## Dehumanize (Jul 31, 2010)

Krucifixtion said:


> I remember seeing vids online of dudes pretty much just maxing every level on the HM-2 for that real buzzy chainsaw tone. If your worried about noise just by an ISP Decimator pedal and put that after it. For amp settings I am not sure. Put everything to 12:00 and start from there. Figure out what exactly you like.


I've been using HM-2s for a couple years, but I've always cut the gain down to zilch and used it to boost, but everything else is max or close (bass is about a fourth turn down). I've tried to dime everything and just can't get it to sound right. 

I'm assuming pedal dimed, but the settings, mostly level of gain and treble on the Marshall are what I'm interested in, and if he uses any supplementary gear. I've seen vids of them going through Rectos and with racks scattered around on stage, but those could just be provided by then venue/fest, or used for other bands and not hidden offstage.

I'm tight on money, but I'm going to grab a JCM800 (I assume they use this over the 900) as soon as I can and play around with it.



SYLrules88 said:


> which albums tone are you going after? id shoot myself if my tone ever sounded like anything from murderworks or exit. haven't heard their others though.


Murderworks and later, when they started emulating the Sunlight Studios sound, ala Entombed, Dismember, Carnage, etc.


----------



## hysteresis (Aug 13, 2012)

Found these photos:

Rotten Sound - Guitar effects | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Rotten Sound - Guitar effects pt 2 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


It's HM-2 and NS-2 for distortion, apparently.


----------



## Ishan (Aug 13, 2012)

Judging by the pictures it's an HM-2 looped into a NS-2 so it doesn't get out of control. The gain is set around 1/3 on the HM-2 (all else dimed) so it's certainly combined with the amp distortion.

Nice necro bump BTW.


----------



## Loomer (Aug 13, 2012)

It's the best kind of necrobump there is; 

The one that answers an unanswered question some of us really wanted to know


----------



## hysteresis (Aug 14, 2012)

Haha, thanks. I remembered this thread after buying the HM-2 shirt of RS and checked google if there is any new info about the rig. Those ones were at the first page


----------

